# Has my ship already sailed?



## dualuknz (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi I’m very new to this site and am hopefully posting in the correct section!! 
I’m wondering (out loud) how easy/hard/ridiculous the notion of relocating to the USA would be for me and my family. 
I have dual nationality British and New Zealand having emigrated to NZ 13 years ago. I am almost 43, a qualified and very experienced graphic designer with a successful husband and 3 kids, 10 and under. We have a house that we could sell. 

The lure of America is a recent thing and after trying to navigate the reams of info on visas ect I’m really just wondering at this age and stage ‘has my ship already sailed?’
Thanks in advance for any info and advice.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

The ship has definitely not sailed you just need to figure out a game plan, and ideally do it in a way that helps you to determine whether or not it is just a flight of fancy so to speak.

There are a bunch of approaches that you could take..

As either a NZ or UK citizen you are also able to apply for a treaty investor visa (E-2)

Under an E-2 Visa you must invest, or be actively in the process of investing, a substantial in a bona fide enterprise in the United States.

This could be done through setting up a business in the US, or I believe buying at least a 50% stake in an existing business.

Its not an immigrant visa, but it can be repeatedly renewed. 

Don't want to set up a company? Can't put a significant sum at risk?

Do you have US clients who might be willing to hire you? 
Do you have a professional network that extends into the US?
Why not put out feelers and reach out to them?

An EB series visa may be another way to go so long as one of those contacts is willing to sponsor you as an employer. Most likely candidates would be either an EB-2 or an EB-3 depending on which one your experience and qualifications align best to.

For what its worth, I know of people who went across to the on a B-2 visa - used that as an opportunity to build up their business connections in the US, then converted to an E-2 visa and set up a US business using those connections as their very first clients.

So it is very definitely possible. You just have to figure out a plan that works for you and your family.


----------



## dualuknz (Feb 8, 2020)

Wow that’s is extremely useful and comprehensive information. Thank you so much for taking the time to post all of it!! It gives me much food for thought and avenues to follow up!! Thank you!!


----------



## kevjus07 (Apr 22, 2020)

I did it at 50, can be issues with kids as they 'age out' at 21 and unless you have them figured out by then they are off back to UK/NZ


----------



## COGirl (May 16, 2020)

*Have you visited?*

I would echo the previous question and add more - Have you been to the US? What part are you thinking of moving to? Are you really wanting to be here permanently, or just work and travel for a year or two?

Being a graphic designer you could look for a job and get sponsored to come over. But be careful about cost of living. It varies wildly. LA, NYC, Denver...all very expensive. Omaha, Kansas City - much more affordable. 

I often find myself wondering what is that allure you mention? I get it, if you're coming from China or Russia or the Middle East. But from the UK or NZ? What do you think you'll find here?


----------

